# Fondriest TF ZERO 2013



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone seen or ridden this frame. Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, I just built one a week ago and have put on about 350kms so far. 

It's wicked stiff in the front and tracks like a laser beam. The back end is actually quite comfy for a bike that is considered so stiff. The frame wastes no energy and every bit of wattage propels the bike forward. 

The matte black is stealth as any unmarked police car and as evil in some cases. 

This bike replaces a Time VXS Translink. The Fondy has awesome acceleration and is stout enough to flick through corners with ease. 

It climbs with ridiculous ease and has a very sure footed tack up hills and loves anything above 7%. 

It is very anonymous to the average Trek, Giant or Specialized rider and gathers very little attention. It doesn't need flashy graphics. It is very similar to the Parlee Z1 SL or the Cervelo R5CA and maybe even Baum and Passoni.

These are custom superbikes that are hand cut, hand laid, hand jointed and hand finished in Italy. The TF Zero doesn't even go near a mold. The tubes are inserted into a jig and hand laid again with numerous layers of the uber awesomeToray T42 carbon fiber.

At 1100 grams for a tube to tube frame, it's pretty light and the whole bike just meets the UCI limit at 6.96 kilograms with a powermeter and all. 

Initially I was concerned about the potential stiffness and harshness but after two back to back 100km plus rides, there was no fatigue at all. 

Well worth the consideration if you want to go custom for your next bike.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kangaroo said:


> At _*1100 grams*_ for a tube to tube frame, it's pretty light and the whole bike just meets the UCI limit at 6.96 kilograms with a powermeter and all.


I thought these TF0s were ~850 gms. I have a 2005 TF1 Top Carbon, and it was advertised as 1050 gms, so I would have thought the Zeros would be lighter. Or maybe my tf1 I weighs more like 1200 gms??? My complete tf1 with R11, Reynolds MV46 wheels and non-weight weenie parts weighs in at 15lbs, 12 oz on a digital bike scale. 

Anyhow, would love to see pics of your bike!!


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Ride-Fly said:


> I thought these TF0s were ~850 gms. I have a 2005 TF1 Top Carbon, and it was advertised as 1050 gms, so I would have thought the Zeros would be lighter. Or maybe my tf1 I weighs more like 1200 gms??? My complete tf1 with R11, Reynolds MV46 wheels and non-weight weenie parts weighs in at 15lbs, 12 oz on a digital bike scale.
> 
> Anyhow, would love to see pics of your bike!!


Hello Kangaroo your bike would seem to be very special.What gear are you running on it? Can you have any colour you want? Road C C described the bike as near to perfection. Is this how you have found the bike. Some pics would be good. Enjoy it.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

*TF Zero weight...*



Ride-Fly said:


> I thought these TF0s were ~850 gms. I have a 2005 TF1 Top Carbon, and it was advertised as 1050 gms, so I would have thought the Zeros would be lighter. Or maybe my tf1 I weighs more like 1200 gms??? My complete tf1 with R11, Reynolds MV46 wheels and non-weight weenie parts weighs in at 15lbs, 12 oz on a digital bike scale.
> 
> Anyhow, would love to see pics of your bike!!


Hey thanks for your comment! 

The frame alone is 798grams and the fork adds another 340grams = 1138grams. 

At 15lb 12oz...your bike is no slouch. The ride quality more than makes up for the weight.


----------



## kangaroo (Dec 19, 2007)

tigger said:


> Hello Kangaroo your bike would seem to be very special.What gear are you running on it? Can you have any colour you want? Road C C described the bike as near to perfection. Is this how you have found the bike. Some pics would be good. Enjoy it.



I came across this bike because I have another from 2002, the Carb Level Plus with the Monumental Evo Sat Graphics. I love that that bike even today, but had it replaced with another. It was time for a new ride so I thought I'd see what Fondriest was up to...now we know.

It rides like nothing else I've ever ridden. Ask me again in 4 months to make sure...!

It only comes in matte black with matte silver trim or light gloss with red trim.

It's built up with SRAM Red, Zipp 404 tubbies, SRAM FORCE (yes, Force) cranks with 52-36 Rotor Q-Rings, Arundel Mandile cages, Time ICLIC2 pedals, FSA K-Light Post, Bars, Stem and Fizik Antares saddle.

I'll post some photos soon...


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Just ordered Fondriest TF ZERO in gloss carbon and red. Waiting time approx. 6 weeks. It is custom build and I am really looking forward to riding it. Groupset will be Shimano Dura Ace 7900 with CL 24 clinchers (from current bike). It comes supplied with FSA SLK carbon seatpost so I will probably fit FSA bars and stem with Arundle bottle cages and Time i clic pedals.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

tigger said:


> Just ordered Fondriest TF ZERO in gloss carbon and red. Waiting time approx. 6 weeks. It is custom build and I am really looking forward to riding it. Groupset will be Shimano Dura Ace 7900 with CL 24 clinchers (from current bike). It comes supplied with FSA SLK carbon seatpost so I will probably fit FSA bars and stem with Arundle bottle cages and Time i clic pedals.


Sweet! Look forward to seeing it and reading your thoughts on it. Go SR or R11!


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

I have ridden Shimano groupsets for 20 years, There is no way I would consider fitting anything else.Thanks for the comment. It will look sweet when it is built not having seen one in the flesh. I suspect there are not many around.


----------

